# اطلب النصائح من مهندسي التكييف السبليت خاصة تكييف شارب العربي



## المستغفر لله (24 يونيو 2008)

لدي تكييف شارب العربي سبليت 2.25 حصان بارد فقط شاريه من حوالي سنة اريد منكم بعض النصائح للمحافظة على التكييف في التشغيل حيث ان اليومين دول الجو ناااار وانا مشغله على طوووول هل هذا خطأ على التكييف 

مع العلم انه في غرفة ومغلقة ومساحة تبريد التكييف مناسبة مع حجم الغرفة واكثر كمان يعني لو يعطي لمساحة 25 م مربع فالغرة اصغر وهي مغلقة على طوووول 

وانا اجعله على مستوى تبريد 23 درجة مئوية وانظفه كل اسبوعين بالبلاور وغسل الفلاتر الداخلية

مالنصائح اللي تنصحوني بها للتكييف من حيث 
* زمن تشغيله وزمن ايقافه 
* احيانا اجد عند تشغيله رائحة كريهة دقائق وتختفي من اين تأتي 
* هناك نظام الأيونات ولمبات زرقاء وخضراء ما فائدتهم بالضبط 
* ماذا لو فقدت الريموت كيف لي ان اغلق التكييف 
* عندما تقطع الكهرباء فانه يغلق دون اغلاق باب التكييف الا يوجد طريقة لحل هذا

اي نصائح اخرى لديكم بالله عليكم تخبروني بها ​


----------



## mnci (24 يونيو 2008)

ان شاء الله تلقى الدعم من اخوانى الافاضل


----------



## المستغفر لله (27 يونيو 2008)

في الإنتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــار


----------



## فادى العربى (28 يونيو 2008)

تأتي الرائحه من المياه التي قد تكون راكده نتيجه عمليه التكاثف أو تكون طحالب عل الزعانف الموجوده بالفانه لذا عليك تنظيف الفانه (ملف الوحده الداخليه) بفرشه ناعمه مع مراعاه الحرص حتي لا تنبعج الزعانف


----------



## المحتسب لله (28 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

- اخي الكريم .. خط الراحه عالميا 24 درجه .. وده مناسب لجسم الانسان جدا
- مفيش اي مشاكل ان التكييف يشتغل 24 ساعه لان هو مصمم لذلك
- نظافة التكييف كل اسبوعين مفيهاش مشاكل ... ولو كل شهر عادي او كمان 2 مش هتفرق على حسب المكان 
- موضوع الرائحة في التشغيل وجود مياه مع القليل من الاوساخ بالحوض او على ملف التبريد .. وعلاجها ضبط ميل الوجهاز لعدم تواجد مياه في الحوض - و غسيل ملف التبريد سنويا 
- اما موضوع اللمبات
--المبه الخضراء تشير الى تشغيل خاصية التربو (التبريد السريع)
--اللمبه الزرقاء تشير الى تشغيل خاصية البلازما .. وهي تنقية الجو عن طريق الايونات الموجبه والسالبه

تقبل تحياتي
سلااااااام​*


----------



## المستغفر لله (29 يونيو 2008)

م.عامر ابراهيم عبدالخالق قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> - اخي الكريم .. خط الراحه عالميا 24 درجه .. وده مناسب لجسم الانسان جدا
> - مفيش اي مشاكل ان التكييف يشتغل 24 ساعه لان هو مصمم لذلك
> ...


جزاك الله كل خيـــــــــر على اجابتك الرائعة 

ولكن انا يمكن عندي مشكلة من يوم تركيب التكييف وهو ان الميل مش مظبوط 
لأن الذي ركب الجهاز وضع القطعة اللي في الغرفة في مستوي منخفض لا يسمح للخرطوم ان يمشي الماء بطريقة طبيعية للخارج وهو الأن مظبوط نوعا ما بعد تظبيطهم له مرتين ولكن ليس بالطريقة الصحيحة 100%

وسؤالي ما هو ملف التبريد الذي يغسل سنويا اين يوجد . 




فادى العربى قال:


> تأتي الرائحه من المياه التي قد تكون راكده نتيجه عمليه التكاثف أو تكون طحالب عل الزعانف الموجوده بالفانه لذا عليك تنظيف الفانه (ملف الوحده الداخليه) بفرشه ناعمه مع مراعاه الحرص حتي لا تنبعج الزعانف



*جزاك الله كل خير على الرد ولكن اين توجد الزعانف *


----------



## ايهاب العربي (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ملف التبريد هو بداخل الوحدة الداخلية ستقوم بفتح الوش الاول وتفك الفلاتر وتفك وسوف يظهر لك جزء من ملف التبريد(المبخر) قم بوضع بععض من اماء عليه وقم بتنظيفه بفرشة اسنان ثم تهويته بالبلاور


----------



## ايهاب العربي (29 يونيو 2008)

الزعانف مركبه علي المبخر(ملف التبريد) وهي عباره عن شرائح من الالمونيوم وهي التي تنظف بالفرشاة من الاتربه وغيرها


----------



## عبد العزيز باشا (29 يونيو 2008)

انا مهندس كهرباء حديث التخرج دفعة 2007 وجارى البحث عن عمل ادعولى يا اخوانى انى اجد العمل المناسب قريبا
كهرباء قوى شبين الكوم جامعه المنوفية


----------



## المستغفر لله (4 يوليو 2008)

ايهاب العربي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ملف التبريد هو بداخل الوحدة الداخلية ستقوم بفتح الوش الاول وتفك الفلاتر وتفك وسوف يظهر لك جزء من ملف التبريد(المبخر) قم بوضع بععض من اماء عليه وقم بتنظيفه بفرشة اسنان ثم تهويته بالبلاور



جزاك الله كل خير والصحيح كل كم يوم افعل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



عبد العزيز باشا قال:


> انا مهندس كهرباء حديث التخرج دفعة 2007 وجارى البحث عن عمل ادعولى يا اخوانى انى اجد العمل المناسب قريبا
> كهرباء قوى شبين الكوم جامعه المنوفية



ربي يوفقك انت وكل المسلمين بس اخي الغالي هذا ليس مكانه الله يبارك فيك


----------



## الحربي (4 يوليو 2008)

الاخ المستغفر لله تحية طيبة 

بالنسبة لعملية التنظيف للوحدة الداخلية ( ملف التبريد ) تكون باستخدام مكنسه كهربائية يدويه تقوم بسحب الاتربة والغبار المتراكم على الملف ويفضل تكون شهريه وقبل عملية التنظيف يجب اقفال الوحدة قبل العملية بزمن يقدر بخمس ساعات لكي يجف التراب والغبار ويسهل تنظيفه او باستخدام مشط التنظيف الخاص بالوحدة اما بخصوص تنظيف الفلتر فيكون التنظيف مرة كل اسبوع وذلك بغسيلة بالماء بعد فكة ومن ثم اعادة تركيبه مع مراعاة اعادة النظر في تغيير مستوى تركيب الوحدة الداخلية لتصريف المياه المتكاثفة على الملف بكل سهوله وبالتالي التخلص من الروائح المبعثة من الوحدة مع ملاحظة ان من عيوب الوحدات المنفصلة عدم تجديد الهواء ( اضافة نسبة من الهواء الخارجي ) 
تقبل تحيات اخوك الحربي من ارض الحرمين


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (9 أغسطس 2008)

ملف التبريد هوالموجود وراء الفلتر وهو عبارة عن مواسير يوجد عليها ريش المونيوم تعمل على ذيادة سطح التبريد وهذا يسمى ملف التبريد


----------



## نور جابر (10 أغسطس 2008)

اضافه الي اخواني السابقين :-
1- اهم نصيحه يجب فصل مفتاح الكهرباء الخاص بالتكييف عند انقطاع التيار للحفاظ علي كارتة التحكم من التلف عند عودة التيار
لان عندنا في مصر عادة ياتي التيار اعلي من 220 عند عودته لاسباب فنيه يطول شرحها وهذا اهم من الصيانه الدوريه.
2- يجب التأكد ان الجهاز قادر علي تحقيق الدرجه المطلوبه منه23او24
لكي يفصل الوحده الخارجيه للراحه والعوده للعمل مره اخري وبذلك يمكنك تشغيل الجهاز طول الصيف بدون فصل الا للاسباب السابقه 
3- اذا ضاع الريموت يمكنك فصل وتشغيل الجهاز بزر الطوارئ الموجود داخل الوش الخارجي علي اقصي اليمين وموضح مكانه بالرسم في الكاتلوج .
4- لتلاشي ظهور الرائحه الكريهه يجب تشغيل البلازما ( الايونيزر ) ذات الضوء الاخضر مع مراعاه تنظيف الفلاتر
واذا استمرت الرائحه يجب رش (ديتول اسبراي ) علي الزعانف الداخليه للجهاز والفلاتر وذلك للقضاء علي البكتيريا والطفيليات المسببه للرائحه.


----------



## mrsst (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا فنى تبريد وتكييف انا عاوز اعرف الارمات الى بتحصل فى التكييف الشارب الاسبليت


----------



## المستغفر لله (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خيــــــــــــر

يعني لا اقلق من التشغيل المستمر والمتواصل للتكييف الله يبارك فيكم 

اعتذر لتأخري في الرد


----------



## ABDNASER (15 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## منى الجارحى (30 أبريل 2010)

*شركة امريكان سات للتبريد والتكييف موزع معتمد لاشهر الماركات العالمية في عالم التكييف ( شارب - كاريير - يونيون آير )*
*كما يوجد جميع انواع التكييف باسعار لا تقارن *​*متخصصون في أجهزة التكييف المركزي وغرف التبريد*
*كما نسعد بوجود قسم خاص بالشركة لصيانة الاجهزة بقطع الغيار الاصلية..................................*

امريكان سات رائدة فى مجال انظمة تبريد وتكييف الهواء ( اسبليت – شباك – مركزى ) - توريد وتركيب و اعمال صيانة
للاغراض السكنية والتجارية والصناعية 


وكلاء وموزعين لاحدث ماركات التكييف فى مصر .... فنحن الوكيل العام والوحيد لشركة( شيجو) العالمية - وموزع معتمد لشركة ( شارب العربي) - وموزع معتمد للشركة العالمية للصناعات الهندسية والتكييف ( يونيون اير وامريكول) - وايضا شركة (كاريير) العالمية - والشركة المصرية للتبريد والتكييف ( احدى شركات مجموعة بهجت ) جولدى وايت ./ وموزع معتمد لمكيفات سامسونج وفريش ويورك ​ 

كما اننا موجودين بفروعنا قريبين من عملاءنا باى مكان
فرع القاهره " الاداره والمخازن " 148 شارع البحر الاعظم جيزه
فرع الاسكندريه / وفرع الغردقه / وفرع شرم الشيخ



نحن تأهلنا لتقديم خدمة افضل من اجل عملاءنا
الان بامكانك طلب المكيف المناسب لك من خلال التليفون...الاسعار شامله 
التوريد والتركيب .. والتحصيل بعد تركيب الجهاز بالكامل

فقط اتصل بنا ستجدنا بخدمتك
لاننا الافضل فى اداء خدمة ما بعد البيع...جميع المكيفات تباع بعقد صيانه سنه مجانى معنا ....................


تأهلنا وتدربنا لتزويدك بمنتج مميز - وخدمة هى الافضل ...../35734038
مواعيد الاتصال : من 1 م الى 8 م
0166107408
0020166107408
0235734038 القاهره

تواصلوا معنا ايضا من خلال الانترنت من خلال ايميلاتنا 

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## alaaa mamdouh (15 مايو 2010)

اريد ان اعرف هل تكييف سبليت 1,50حصان كافى لغرفة 4*3؟


----------



## ahmed.farouk (29 يونيو 2010)

تكييف 1.5 حصان كافي جدا لحجرة 12 مترمربع حتى 16 متر مربع ومعاك تكييف 2.25 حصان كافي لحجرة 24 متر مربع

شكراً


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

القاعده الاساسيه الطول *العرض \ 8 يديك الناتج بالحصان
ودي ابسط طريقه لحساب قدرة الجهاز المطلوب 
مثال:
3*4\8=1.5 حصان


----------



## magdyfdl (29 يوليو 2010)

*حازر من شراء تكييف شارب*

من خلال تجربتى الشخصيه

لدى فى منزلى تكييف شارب 3 حصان إشتريته السنه الماضيه فى 13/8/2009 ولم يعمل أكثر من ساعات بعدها سافرت إلى الخارج.
ثم عدت فى هذا الصيف ومع الموجه الحاره فى أول مايو 2010 وجدت أن التكييف يخرج هواء فقط فإتصلت بخدمة العملاء والحمد لله بعد 10 أيام محاوله الإتصال بهم قاموا بالرد وأخذ البيانات المطلوبه والحمد لله مره أخرى وبسبب دعاء الوالدين زارنى فنى الصيانه بعد 12 يوم وبعد الفحص والتدقيق "وبهدلة البيت" تم شحن الجهاز وتفضل الفنى قائلاً " بعد إللى أنا عملته ده والجهاز مشتغلشى يبقى فى حاجه والوحده عاوزه تتغير ".
ثانى يوم فوجئت أن الجهاز يخرج هواء فقط ، فإتصلت بخدمة العملاء والحمد لله ردوا على طول ووعدوا بإرسال فنى آخر وإذا أقر بأن الجهاز يجب تغييره فسوف يتم تغييره. وبعد 15 يوم شرفنى الفنى وعمل كل اللى عمله زميله سابقاً وقال نفس الكلام وإتصل أمامى بمدير الصيانه وقال له " لو الجهاز مشتغلشى بعد كده يبقى لازم يتغير" (أنتم لسه معايا والا تهتم).
وكالعاده ثانى يوم لم أفاجأ بأن الجهاز يخرج هواء فقط ، وكالعاده إتصلت وردوا بعد3 أيام وكالعاده وعدوا بإرسال كلاكيت آخر مره فنى الصيانه الذى والحمد لله لم يأتى مطلقاً.
فقمت بالإتصال بجهاز حماية المستهلك وإشتكيت إليهم بما حدث ، والحمد لله فى فمصر جهاز بيعرف ربنا والناس إهتموا بالموضوع ومن الواضح إنهم ضغطوا عليهم ، لأن الفنى خبَط علىَ البارحه 28/7/2010 يعنى بعد 3 شهور وحضر الأرواح وإكتشف أن الإسبليت الداخلى فيه خرم "صغير جداً" وعاوز يأخد الجهاز ويصلحه ، طبعاً أنا رفضت لأن الضمان "المزعوم" بيقول إنه فى حالة عيوب التصنيع يتم الإستبدال. (أوعوا تروحوا فى أى حته).
واليوم 29/7/2010 بيللووا ذراعى وبيقولوا مافيش جهاز موجود حالياً.

من الواضح أن المثل القائل إسأل على الجار قبل الدار ، يجب أن يعدَل إلى إسأل عن خدمة العملاء قبل الشراء.

والله العظيم حدوتة قبل النوم الِى حكيتها دى حقيقه مش هزار ، وعدَى 3 شهور من الحر وداخل علينا رمضان " كل سنه أنتم طيبيين" ولسه مشغل المروحه وكل صلاه بأدعى على اللى نصحنى بشراء تكييف شارب ووإللى باعه ليه وإللى صنعه وقسم تزهيق العملاء ومدير المصنع وصاحب الشركه.

وبأدعى على أى واحد قرأ كلامى ولم يرسله للى يعرفهم أو يشترى جهاز تكييف شارب


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (4 أغسطس 2010)

اخى العزيز احب ان اضيف شىء بسيط عند كل من يقطنى جهاز تكييف اسبليت اوشباك ان يكون معه بلاور دفع هواء و فرشاة ناعمة وان يقوم بعملية الصيانة الابتدائية بنفسه بتنظيف زعانف المبخر بالفرشاة وفلاتر الهواء بالبلاور او بالمياه و ذلك كل اسبوع وكذلك تنظيف مكثف الوحدة الخارجية كل اسبوعين بهذا تحافظ على الجهاز وكذلك كفاءته


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (4 أغسطس 2010)

اخى المتعثر بجهاز شارب قلبى معاك اقول لك نصيحة ارفع دعوة قضائية على الشركة وجهاز حماية المستهلك واطلب الطعويض اللى يناسبك لان هذا فساد وواجبنا محاربته


----------



## المستغفر لله (29 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يعوض عليك اخي الغالي وانا مع اخونا مدحت في عدم السكوت والإستمرار في الشكوى وطلب جهاز حماية المستهلك 

اخي مدحت لو تكرمت ممكن شرح بالصور ان امكن طريقة التنظيف انا عندي الفرشاة الناعمة بتاعة الدهان دي وعندي البلاور بس مش عارف ايه الأماكن اللي تقصدها بالتحديد*


----------



## أحمد عبدالتواب (27 سبتمبر 2010)

magdyfdl قال:


> من خلال تجربتى الشخصيه
> 
> لدى فى منزلى تكييف شارب 3 حصان إشتريته السنه الماضيه فى 13/8/2009 ولم يعمل أكثر من ساعات بعدها سافرت إلى الخارج.
> ثم عدت فى هذا الصيف ومع الموجه الحاره فى أول مايو 2010 وجدت أن التكييف يخرج هواء فقط فإتصلت بخدمة العملاء والحمد لله بعد 10 أيام محاوله الإتصال بهم قاموا بالرد وأخذ البيانات المطلوبه والحمد لله مره أخرى وبسبب دعاء الوالدين زارنى فنى الصيانه بعد 12 يوم وبعد الفحص والتدقيق "وبهدلة البيت" تم شحن الجهاز وتفضل الفنى قائلاً " بعد إللى أنا عملته ده والجهاز مشتغلشى يبقى فى حاجه والوحده عاوزه تتغير ".
> ...


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
ليس معنى تجربه حدثت معك ان كل مراكز الخدمه كذلك او ان المصنع كذلك انا مدير احد مراكز خدمة شارب العربي واشهد بكفاءة الجهاز في العمل وايضا بانفرادها وتفرقها في مراكز الخدمه على غيرها من الشركات في فنرة قصيره جدا ولا تعمم بتجربة شخصيه وانت لا تعلم الخصومات التى تفرض على مراكز الخدمه في الاخطاء ارجو ان تكون الصوره واضحه وان كانت هناك اى مشاكل ارجو مراسلتى وان كان في امكانى المساعده لن اتاخر وان كنت قريب منى ساتى بنفسي وشكرا لك


----------



## المارد الجبار (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## waleednt1982 (13 مارس 2011)

*شهادة لوجة الله*

اخي وحبيبي في الله يعلم الله انه ليس لدي اي مصلحه في قولي هذا وان ما اقوله اقوله علي علم ويقين لانني مهندس تكييف وصاحب لشركة صيانة واصلاح وتركيب وبيع اجهزة تكييف وللمصداقية هذا موقع شركتي ( حذفت موقع الالكتروني للشركة بعد مشاهدة انه ممنوع من كتابه اي عناوين ) واشهد واقول ان جهاز تكييف شارب افضل واحسن جهاز علي ساحة سوق التكييف في مصر وان خدمة ما بعد البيع اقوي و افضل خدمة من المصنع اولا ثم الوكلاء ثم الموزعين وهذا عن علم ويقيين ويعلم الله انني لست كاذب خدمة شارب اسرع خدمة ولديها خطة التغير فعالة وتعمل من القديم وحتي الان وهذا يعني انني لا اصدقك القول ولا اقول انك كاذب ولكنني اقول انه من الممكن انك وقعت في يد شركة لا تجيد التصرف ولهذا ما استطاع خدمتك لانه اذا اتصلت بالمصنع نفسه ما عندهم اي لوع في المواعيد نهائي ولو كان الميعاد في اشد شهور الصيف لا يتعدي وقت زيارة الفني اكثر من ثلاث ايام يستحيل تتعدي اكثر من ثلاث ايام والثلاث ايام ايضا فترة حل المشكله لان فني مصنع شارب يقوم بتغير الجهاز فور تأكده من عدم قدرته علي الاصلاح اما بالنسبه لقولك انه يوجد بند بتغير الجهاز فكلامك صحيح ولكن في حالة عدم القدرة علي اصلاح العطل وخاصة ان العطل لا يؤثر في الاشياء الهامه مثل كسر في وجه الجهاز الخارجي او الداخلي كسر في موتور الجهاز الخارجي او الداخلي بمعني اوضح واصح انه في حالة الاصلاح لا تتأثر انت في الشكل للجهاز او القدرة الخاصه بالجهاز سامحني علي الاطاله ولكن اخي تخير الكلام عن شركة صاحبها من اشرف ناس عرفتهم من سمعتهم الطيبه لا عن رؤيه بالعين ولا بالمعرفه لشخصهم يعلم الله انني لست بكذاب فيما قولت ولكنها شهادة لوجه الله كما انصحك بعدم الدعاء علي احد لان الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم قال في حديث ما معناه ان لم تكن فيه رد الدعاء علي صاحبه وانا ااخشي عليك فسامحني سامحني سامحني


----------



## manamani (30 يوليو 2011)

*تجربتي مع تكييف شارب*

السلام عليكم
انه تكييف ممتاز ولكن يعيبه فقط قسم الصيانة وأنا للآن في مشكلة مع هذا القسم لأن التكييف عندي من نوع سبليت وحدث أن توقف عن العمل بعد انخفاض في الكهرباء يوم 18/7 واتصلت بقسم الصيانة ووعدوني انعم سوف يردوا علي بعد 3 أيام لتحديد موعد زيارتهم لي ولكن لم يحدث إلى الآن مع العلم أنا قسم المتابعة اتصل ليطمئن يوم 25/7 وأخبرني أنهم سوف يتصلوا بي لتحديد الموعد ولكن للآن لم يأتي أي شخص، أفيدني يا با شمهندس ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكاني
بريدي الخاص هو [email protected]


----------



## sara hanen (12 يوليو 2012)

أنا اشتريت تكييف شارب اسبليت 2 وربع حصان وأول وا اشتغل طلع غبار لرجه انه ترسب على الاثاث وبعد كده غسلت الفلتر بعديومين كان عليه غبار كتير ولسه ريحه الغبار موجوده علىخفيف بس سببتلى مشاكل صحيه وساعات تقلب بريحه عطن والتكييف تم شراءه من11يوم ولما طلبت المهندس اللى هو الموزع جه وقالى ان التراب ده من الحجره عندى مع ان الحجره كانت نظيفه وبعد كده لقى المكان الخارج منه الخرطوم مش مقفول كويس قام قفله بالجبس وقالى الفتحه دى هى اللى خلت التكييف يسحب تراب وبعدين ملف التبريد اللى ورا الفلاتر فى أسنان منه متنيه أو معوجه فأرجوك أنصحنى


----------



## malaktak (6 مارس 2013)

لو فيه طريقة تخلي مكيفات شارب 24 تعاود العمل تلقائيا بعد انقطاع الكهرباء ورجوعها من جديد


----------

